# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  win serv 2003 и принтеры

## Aleksig700

Всем привет.Такая вот проблема. НА ноутах стоит win 8. Стоит сервер win srev 2003. Принтеры Hp. подключены к клиентам. Работаем через подключение к удаленнмоу рабочему столу. Принтеры устанавливали, разрешили доступ, поставили галочку на 64 битную винду. все установилось все хоршо. Какое то время принтеры работали в удаленном рабочем столе. Потом два принтера просто перестали видны на удаленном. Что может быть? как исправить?

----------


## Сделан в СССР

сформулируйте правильно вопрос и что значит фраза - Какое то время принтеры работали в удаленном рабочем столе

----------


## gobhack

> Всем привет.Такая вот проблема. НА ноутах стоит win 8. Стоит сервер win srev 2003. Принтеры Hp. подключены к клиентам. Работаем через подключение к удаленнмоу рабочему столу. Принтеры устанавливали, разрешили доступ, поставили галочку на 64 битную винду. все установилось все хоршо. Какое то время принтеры работали в удаленном рабочем столе. Потом два принтера просто перестали видны на удаленном. Что может быть? как исправить?


Извечная проблема 2003 винды :) Screwdrivers в помощь, в тырнетах можно найти с активатором.

----------

